# MAC - Too Fabulous - March 2010



## Janice (Dec 21, 2009)

Place all your *Too Fabulous* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.








This thread is for pictures only. Please keep all chatter and questions within the *Too Fabulous* discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates, prices and full collection information, please refer to the *Too Fabulous* colour story thread.


----------



## Janice (Dec 21, 2009)

*MAC - Mineralize Blush Duos - UNK 10*

Place all your *Mineralized Blush Duos* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.







This thread is for pictures only. Please keep all chatter and questions within the *Mineralized Blush Duos* discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates, prices and full collection information, please refer to the *Mineralized Blush Duos* colour story thread.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: MAc - Too Fabulous - March 10*

*Thank you, Erin!!*


cremesheen glass






lip pencil 






Mineralized Blushes


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 6, 2010)

*Boy Bait - Light Nude*








Swatched on very pigmented lips. Natural and artificial lighting.


----------



## cassie05 (Feb 6, 2010)

Partial to pink - light peach pink


----------



## Tyaka (Feb 6, 2010)

Richer, Lusher; Just Superb,  Doudle Dare и Deelight.








Trimmed in Pink, Mouth off, Boldly Bare, In Synch и  Naked Liner


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: MAC - Mineralize Blush Duos - UNK 10*

Got these from the seller *osprey* on ebay 

Two Virtues...
click to enlarge


----------



## purplerinne (Feb 19, 2010)

top to bottom: 
Sun and Moon
Buddy Up
Chic Couple
Rhapsody in Two
Bi Tone
Two Virtues 






top to bottom:
Double Dare
Richer, Lusher
Over Indulgence
Deelight
Loud and Lovely
Just Superb 






top to bottom:
Trimmed in Pink 
Mouth Off
In Synch
Naked Liner
Boldly Bare


----------



## Susanne (Feb 21, 2010)

*Thank you, Erin!!*






boy bait, deelight, double dare, fashion scoop, just superb






loud & lovely, over indulgence, partial to pink, richer lusher






bi-tone






sun & moon, two virtues

*Thank you, Erin!*

[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




buddy up






chic couple






rhapsody in two


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 22, 2010)

*Thanks Erine1881! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*






boldly bare, in synch, mouth off, naked liner, trimmed in pink


----------



## Leila_Lei (Mar 1, 2010)

Two Virtues and Rhapsody in Two:


----------



## Leila_Lei (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: MAC - Mineralize Blush Duos - UNK 10*

Ooops...I just saw that there's an additional thread for these even though they're a part of the Too Fabulous collection.

Let me double-post then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Two Virtues and Rhapsody in Two:


----------



## KarlaSugar (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## s_lost (Mar 2, 2010)

Creme D'Nude to compare with Naked + In Synch:







Rhapsody in Two in NW15:


----------



## Leila_Lei (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## Gonzajuju (Mar 4, 2010)

Swatched on NW20
Mineralize Blush Duos (L-R, swatched sheerly)- Sun & Moon , Rhapsody in Two, Two Virtues
Lip Liner- Top-Naked, Bottom- In-Synch
Cremesheen Glass- Top- Just Superb, Left- Fashion Scoop, Right- Richer, Lusher






Cremesheen Glass- Top- Just Superb, Left- Fashion Scoop, Right- Richer, Lusher


----------



## only1angel (Mar 5, 2010)

Top: Left to Right- Bi-Tone, Chic Couple, Buddy Up
Bottom: Left to Right- Sun & Moon, Two Virtues, Rhapsody In Two 







Sun & Moon







Top: Two Virtues mixed, Two Virtues violet only
Bottom: Love Rock, Daft Pink













Rhapsody In Two, Moon River







Two Virtues, Love Rock







Boldly Bare, Naked Liner, In Synch, Trimmed In Pink, Mouth Off







Naked Liner with gloss on top













In Synch liner with gloss on top


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 5, 2010)

l to r: Naked, In Synch, Mouth Off, Trimmed in Pink, Chestnut, Boldly Bare





Naked Liner





In Synch Liner


----------



## lovesongx (Mar 5, 2010)

Rhapsody in Two mineralize blush




Swatches L-R: goldy peachy colour, pink colour, mixed (in natural light)

Edit: more pictures - me wearing Rhapsody in two


----------



## Princesa Livia (Mar 5, 2010)

*http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n...twovirtues.jpg
Rhapsody in Two, Two Virtues

http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n...sodyintwo2.jpg
Rhapsody in Two

http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n...wovirtues2.jpg
Two Virtues

http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n...esswatches.jpg
Rhapsody in Two, Two Virtues swatches

http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n...tmoonriver.jpg
http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n...htmoonri-1.jpg
Rhapsody in Two, By Candelight, Moon River swatches*


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 7, 2010)

Specktra.Net












http://i853.photobucket.com/albums/a...hsodyintwo.jpg
http://i853.photobucket.com/albums/a...chiccouple.jpg


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 7, 2010)

Fashion Scoop


----------



## Karrie (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 10, 2010)

Two Virtues Mineralize Blush


----------



## soveryfabulous (Mar 11, 2010)

I've only picked up some lip liners from this collection so far. Here are my pics and swatches.






Naked Liner, In Synch, Trimmed in Pink





Naked Liner, In Synch, Trimmed in Pink


----------



## Half N Half (Mar 12, 2010)

In Synch Lip Pencil







In Synch Lip Pencil on the left (the other two are Peachstock & Frankly Fresh from Liberty of London)


----------



## kittykit (Mar 14, 2010)

Cremesheen Glass


----------



## partymartyw (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## jen77 (Mar 16, 2010)

Top - Deelight, Fashion Scoop, Boy Bait
Bottom - Deelight compared to Ample Pink, these are basically the same

For Reference I am a NW20


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 16, 2010)

Boy Bait & Partial To Pink
Naked, In Synch & Trimmed Pink

all on NC 25-30

Flash:





No Flash:


----------



## Turpentine (Mar 20, 2010)

Rhapsody In Two


----------



## hil34 (Jul 10, 2010)

In Synch and Naked Lip Liners






Boy Bait and Double Dare Cremesheen Glasses


----------

